
Big Brotheresque App Kills Your Automotive Anonymity - jaybol
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/12/new-app-marks-the-end-of-automotive-anonymity/
======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2013120>

Many comments

